# Help? 5 month old pup tries to hump/mount 6 year old daughter...



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

removed comments.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

My understanding is that mounting isn't always sexual. It can be a dominance thing or it can be something dogs do when excited or anxious. I think my dog does it when he wants my attention.

Maybe for now your daughter should be told that you are trying to break your dog of that habit so when the dog starts to do that she should stand up and say no. When my dog does that I tell him no and to sit. Then I distract him. I have no idea if that's the right thing to do but I want my dog to know that it's not acceptable and if it seems like he wants attention I try to give him attention for appropriate behavior.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

In a 5 month old pup it is most likely dominance. Females will also mount other dogs and people to assert their dominance. I recommend your 6 yr old taking an active role in obedience training. Have her walk, sit, lay down etc. Try having her keep the pup on a leash in the house and if the pup mounts her have her put her in a sit or down stay. Good luck


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Humping can mean a lot of things but in this context it seems that puppy is excited! There is no need for punishment and certainly no alpha'ing. Distract with a toy and encourage your daughter to interact with the dog in a more structured way until humpty grows up. Karen Overall had a good discussing on humping but I can't remember where I heard that discussion...


----------



## OSUTimber (Apr 13, 2011)

My dog was doing the same thing to my 5 year old nephew. I had my nephew start training with him and after about a week the humping stopped.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Goodness people, it's not dominance. Everyone wants to plaster that label on everything a dog or puppy does. He's excited and most likely the high pitched voice she has (like any young child) gets him excited. Humping is a way a dog shows excitement. 

Just keep a leash on him when your daughter is in the room and pull him off from her and correct him. Also have her do some basic obedience with him, whatever commands he already understands.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a very general article by animal behaviourist Dr. Yin.

Does Your Humping Dog Make Your Face Turn Red? | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughts and advice, it truly is nice to hear that it's most likely excitement- which is totally understandable because out of my three kiddos she is the one that absolutely adores and dotes on him. His formal training starts on Sunday, so I'll be sure she comes with me!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

DreamingGold said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and advice, it truly is nice to hear that it's most likely excitement- which is totally understandable because out of my three kiddos she is the one that absolutely adores and dotes on him. His formal training starts on Sunday, so I'll be sure she comes with me!


I wouldn't label his behaviour as dominance either and I don't subscribe to a lot of the dominance theories. I believe it is excitement, but it is inappropriate and does need to be controlled. For the time being ask your daughter not to sit on the floor when the pup is around. Being at their lower level is like an invitation to play for a puppy. My pup is a female and loves blankets and soft things. Whenever I pick something up or move her bed she enthusiastically humps it, but she is not trying to dominate the blanket or me - it's just something that excites her and she looks upon it as an opportunity to play. 
Its a good idea to get your daughter involved in caring for your golden. If your puppy is safe enough with food, she could give him his meals and teach him to wait politely. She could also groom him and once you have learnt yourself, she could enjoy being involved with his training and help teach him. As long as you are there to supervise them both I think things should be fine given time and a bit of training. Best wishes.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty normal puppy excitement, it's not sexual. For now I would implement a "no floor" rule for your daughter. Your puppy is thinking what a wonderful playmate this little person on the floor is and gets wound up.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

moose tends to hump me, and just me.. only me. so since he is only 4 months, we figure it is because he thinks he "owns" me and is boss of me. lol but it makes sense, i'm too much of a softy with him.


----------

